# Receiver or Amplifier?



## Lazy J (Dec 21, 2008)

I currently have an older Harmon Kardon AVR-80 receiver (5.1 - 85 watts per channel) and Miller & Kriesel speakers and subwoofer (S-150THX, SS-150THX, MX-350THX). As the model numbers suggest, both the receiver and speakers are THX certified. My room is large at 13.5 x 30.

I have been pretty happy with the sound quality over the years, other than I would like more sound/effects from the rear surround speakers (not sure if the deficiency is my system or the DVD technology?). However. my receiver is going kaputs (i.e., no display lights and shutting itself off).

After doing some mid-range reciever research, I am starting to wonder if I will be happy with just a receiver, considering my room size and that the M&K speakers are 4-ohms, or do I need to bite the bullet with a lesser wattage receiver powered by a separate amplifier. My initial research suggests my pocket book would take a significant hit going this separates way!? Any input on this subject would be appreciated!

Speaking of Harmon Kardon, they seem to be MIA as far as the mid-range receivers. All my research has revealed is low end and high end units. Am I missing some units?

Thus far, the stand-alone receivers I have been considering are as follows: Onkyo TX-SR-806 (concerned by the reports of how hot this unit runs?), Sony STR-DA5300ES, and the Denon AVR-3808CI.

Thanks in advance guys and/or gals! Merry X-mas!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

First welcome to the Shack... :wave: Well I would really look around and audition as many recievers as possible. It will run you a few more bucks going the seperates way but I think it is worth it. I have a pioneer elite and I use it for a preamp and then use pro audio amps such as crown and behringer. But when I just had the Pioneer alone I was pretty happy with the performance. I wanted more headroom so I went to seperates. Don't know what you want to spend but the shack store has some nice deals like this....http://www.hometheatershack.com/electronics-retailer/receivers-281053-B001BNLTYQ-Pioneer_VSX_1018AH_71_Channel_AV_Receiver.html Is it obvious that I like Pioneer.....:yes: Good luck and take your time and get what is best for you...:wave:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Jon, Welcome aboard.

You are correct HK does seem to be missing with regards to the upper end receivers. Onkyo is a fine receiver but go with the 805 not the 806 the reasons are explained here. Heat is a concern with any receiver that has as much to offer as the Onkyo. The concerns stated on the Amazon reviews seem to be unfounded as I have one and so does several others on here and non of us have had any problems.

A receiver like the 805 will have no issue driving your speakers nor running them at reference levels.

I should also add that particularly with the new uncompressed audio formats of BluRay movies the detail in the surrounds is much better and dynamic.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

The Okyno 806 is a good choice as long as you give it room to breath but unless you realy need it's upscaling abilities due to legacy equipment you may want to save some money with the Denon. Rather than the Denon AVR-3808CI try looking at the Denon 2809CI(new 2008-2009) or even save some more with the 2808CI (2007-2008) as it is heavly discounted right now. Both have the same guts basicly just a small diff in wattage 110 vs 115 a few more HDMI inputs and a newer GPU. All of the above I have seen and heard running 4ohm 86db and up speakers with no problem. They are all rated for it and have bridging capabilities,the Denon 2809 even on the surrounds along with multi zone if you would rather.


----------



## Lazy J (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you for the Newbie welcome and for taking the time to respond! I appreciate your input/feedback!

I would like to do more research on the Integra line of receivers before making a decision. If I understand correctly these units are only sold through select diostributors and not online? In addition, I have been having difficulty finding reviews on these units, and if found tend to be quite dated. Can anyone direct me to a reliable review source? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can have a look at the Secrets of Home theater website, thet do very in depth reviews and bench tests.

The Onkyo 806 I would stay far away from as it will not drive a 4 ohm load even though it says it does. My link above this post explains why.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Lazy J said:


> I currently have an older Harmon Kardon AVR-80 receiver (5.1 - 85 watts per channel) and Miller & Kriesel speakers and subwoofer (S-150THX, SS-150THX, MX-350THX). As the model numbers suggest, both the receiver and speakers are THX certified. My room is large at 13.5 x 30.
> 
> I have been pretty happy with the sound quality over the years, other than I would like more sound/effects from the rear surround speakers (not sure if the deficiency is my system or the DVD technology?). However. my receiver is going kaputs (i.e., no display lights and shutting itself off).
> 
> ...




There was a time when my answer might have been, separates for sure. But, technology increases and gets better. So, with that said, there are many good choices out there. My recommendation for you would be a receiver. Receivers always seem to be the first with all the codecs, inputs and outputs that you need. Thus, you can start rolling right away with the latest innovations. Most are THX certified, and in my book, I think that is important because a certain standard has been set.
Next, I guess would be, who? While there are many good choices out there, I would recommend Onkyo. Not just because all the reviews for the most part are positive, I helped to install one w/a friend, along with a 50 inch Pioneer Kuro Plasma, and till this day its working great. 

Listen, check this link, I hope it will help you!http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...certified_seven_channel_av_receiver001163.php


----------



## rgk5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have been running a Sony DA3000ES for almost three years now with zero problems driving any of various speakers. It is quiet, excellent sounding , and dead reliable to date.


----------

